#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Cars in Laos

## peterpan

I Love the old cars of Laos, Yank Iron, french and English witha  smattering of Jap stuff.     

First a LTD coupe, big useless hunk of Iron, I had one the 4 door version in OZ once, got rid of it as soon as I could.










If you have been to Vientanne you would have seen this onea old Buick usually parked opposite the Cave, which is the big wine shop  and normally with the Mini behind it.

----------


## peterpan

Now for something really desirable, A Diahatsu sports car, obviously it didn't take the world by storm as Datsuns 240 Z did, cause I never seen one before.




Now for something REALLY sexy, a Studebaker Lark convertible, sadly I remember a Time when I would have though this was something quite desirable.



I added this one below to show that they do have Homosexual Hairdressers in Laos. 
Its a Hiunday Coupe.


I happy that In Laos, being a Socialist Country, where every ones income is roughly equal, one Laotion lad has managed to find the Socialist mother lode. Now what fvcking use is a Lambo in Laos? and how many Lamborghini service agents wound their be? Do you think he would be able to wind it out to its full speed in Laotion roads?

----------


## mediamanbkk

Is the Lamborghini parked outside a Police station or government office?

----------


## peterpan

it was parked at the border post coming from Laos into Thailand, it had no number plates on it, brand new, I assume i was a Laotian car because it was left Hand drive.

In Vientiane saw also a couple of those Hot V8 Mercedes, a late model Corvette and a newish Mustang convertible.

----------


## dennis3506

> it was parked at the border post coming from Laos into Thailand, it had no number plates on it, brand new, I assume i was a Laotian car because it was left Hand drive.
> 
> In Vientiane saw also a couple of those Hot V8 Mercedes, a late model Corvette and a newish Mustang convertible.


I always loved Studebakers even as a child, especially the Golden/Silver Hawks and the later Gran Turismos, but the pick would be an Avanti.

----------


## mediamanbkk

Somebody's earning good money there then

----------


## Rural Surin

> Somebody's earning good money there then


I was just thinking that myself :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

If you ever have the opportunity to spend some time in Burma. Quite a variety of "different" and older vehicles in use there.

----------


## dirtydog

I went past a poor persons mansion in Vientiane a couple of days ago, luckily as well as these old cars he did have a new flashy one.

----------


## jandajoy

Do the same import taxes apply on cars from Laos. I understand that importing from Aus or wherever means 100 - 150% import tax. Is it the same from Laos?

----------


## Nawty

Good question....think import is import, no matter from where.

You can get around it by taking it to pieces and bringing it in as spare parts though.

Take a pickup over, fill up the pickup with the car in several thousand pieces.

Then reassemble in Los.....just throw away those left over bits that you always end up with.....annoying.

----------


## Nawty

Anybody can tell me whats required to drive your own car accross the border to Laos ?.

----------


## jandajoy

> Then reassemble in Los.....just throw away those left over bits that you always end up with.....annoying.


I'd end up with a large wheel barrow.  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> think import is import, no matter from where.


What about ASEAN and all that good stuff? Wifes name and so on.

----------


## dirtydog

Import is import regardless, if your wife has lived abroad for 2 years I believe, she is allowed to bring back personal possessions to Thailand, ie including a car.

----------


## Thetyim

> Anybody can tell me whats required to drive your own car accross the border to Laos ?.


Go the the Land Transport Office where your car is registered and ask for a purple passport for your car.
All the other paperwork you can do at the border if the car is in your name

----------


## jandajoy

> if your wife has lived abroad for 2 years I believe, she is allowed to bring back personal possessions to Thailand, ie including a car.


That's interesting.

----------


## Nawty

^ certainly is, wish I knew it before....my missus lived with a broad for 5 years.

Might send her to Oz for 2 years, by me a Porsche and she can bring it home with her.

----------


## Twocam

You see an equally interesting range of vehicles parked at Tesco in Nong Khai since many people come over from Vientiane to do their shopping.   In Nong Khai there are more new - and expensive - vehicles with Lao plates than with Thai ones. Clearly there's quite a bit more money in Vientiane than most people imagine.

----------


## blackgang

Only cars I noticed in Vientaine were the Taxis we rode in and all were really worn out pieces of shit, one would hardly go straight down the road and when he turned to any direction but straight ahead his ball joints were so worn out that the wheels would skid, sombitch was dangerous.
Same with their version of Tuk Tuks or samlars or what ever you call em.

----------

